# My rk drag/street car new wheels



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

http://







[/IMG]
http://







[/IMG]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats sweeeeet!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is a stunning car!!:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool,what sort of spec is it :thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

2.7 engine drag spec head t51 turbo 1000 cc injectors basically it's running just under 900bhp 670 lb torque


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

bayside gtr said:


> 2.7 engine drag spec head t51 turbo 1000 cc injectors basically it's running just under 900bhp 670 lb torque


Naughty


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Love the decal on the rear quarter, but not sure about the bumpers?? But have to say wheel look sexual!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

SWEET , got any videos of it, gotta hear this


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

nice :runaway:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Wheels are too small and decals look rubbish....like the bodywork though


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

900 bhp..nice !


----------

